# Official Coyote Rules



## jathunter157 (Apr 4, 2008)

hey
i was talking to some freinds and i was told that for yote hunting you could only use certain guns (caliber wise) and shot guns with special yote shot.
i was taught that yotes were under the varment catagory and could be shot anytime (in legal gun areas) with any type of gun. 

then i heard some new info about legally being able to hunt yotes at night.

can someone enlighten me on the Yote rules
thanks


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Rules are all in the hunting guide/rule book. The only cal and shotgun restrictions are for night hunting with a light. During daylight hours, there are no special restrictions to yotes, as long as it is legal to have in the woods at that time of year.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Also hunting/trapping seasons in place for coyote.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

 [SIZE=-1]*Seasons 2009-2010:*[/SIZE] *Fox and Coyote  Trapping Season: Statewide Oct. 15 - Mar. 1
Coyote may be taken on private property by a property owner or designee all year if they are doing or about to do damage on private property. A license or written permit is not needed. See   Winter Fox and Coyote Non-lethal Snaring for regulations governing the trapping of fox and coyote with snares.*
* Coyote Hunting Seasons: Statewide Jul. 15 - Apr. 15 (closed in Zone 1 & REOPENED in Zone 2 during Nov. 15-30) 
Coyote may be taken on private property by a property owner or designee all year if they are doing or about to do damage on private property. A license or written permit is not needed. See   Nighttime Raccoon and Predator Hunting for specific regulations governing the hunting of these species at night.
 License: 
Residents possessing a valid small-game license may hunt coyote during the established season.
 
*


----------



## rcdan-o (Nov 13, 2004)

I guess that I never realized a license is not needed.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

rcdan-o said:


> I guess that I never realized a license is not needed.


 
That's only if they are killing your livestock, NOT just because they are on private property.

Skinner


----------



## jathunter157 (Apr 4, 2008)

i talked to the DNR the other day
you can hunt coyotes on public land at any time (except april-may) 
you can bait during deer season
you can use any type of gun during the day time (in legal gun area)

you can hunt at night with hand lights
you can only hunt at night using calls (no bait) and can only use special rounds at night


----------

